# First batch of holiday cheese



## mriversinco (Nov 22, 2013)

Since I finally got a smoker that can do some cold smoking and the amps I decided to do my first batch of holiday cheese.  Didn't want to over smoke it so I tried to keep it in for 2-3 hours but had some problems with the cherry pellets and keeping them going.  About the 3rd try they finally took so I hope I'm right on the time but totally guessed.  Did the following cheese:

Mild Cheddar

Sharp Cheddar

Coastal Aged Cheddar

Colby / Jack marble

Jarlsberg

Now comes the hard part and the wait.  Can't wait to see how it turned out and if I need to adjust times.













pre.jpg



__ mriversinco
__ Nov 22, 2013






Pre smoke













post.jpg



__ mriversinco
__ Nov 22, 2013






Post smoke













bag.jpg



__ mriversinco
__ Nov 22, 2013






vacuum bagged and ready to age


----------



## handymanstan (Nov 23, 2013)

Nice looking cheese.  I do love Cherry smoked cheese and think you will be very happy with it.  Please let us know how it turns out.

Stan


----------



## leah elisheva (Nov 29, 2013)

Wow! You must be the most popular person at holiday time indeed! Good job!!! Cheers! - Leah


----------



## smoker317 (Nov 30, 2013)

That looks great, can I smoke cheese in an MES 40" using the AMNPS pellets and tray?


----------



## eman (Nov 30, 2013)

Smoker317 said:


> That looks great, can I smoke cheese in an MES 40" using the AMNPS pellets and tray?


You can smoke it better than a lot of folks. Don't turn on the MES mix apple and hickory pellets .

2 hrs smoke time for 4 oz blocks.  vac seal for 30 days and great smoked cheese.


----------



## smoker317 (Nov 30, 2013)

That sounds great.  I should have the tray delivered by Wednesday.  Can't wait to try.  I don't have a vacuum sealer though, mine died a couple years ago and I never replaced it.


----------



## driedstick (Dec 3, 2013)

That's some good looking cheese. Happy Holidays to ya.

Also Smoker317 - You can do it without a vac pac it just wrap really tight in saran wrap.


----------

